# Networkmanager 0.7

## MAGGETTE

Hi, I just updated my desktop to Kde 4.2 and it was required to upgrade networkmanager to 0.7

Now I'm unable to connect internet, not wireless not wired. 

```
#nm-tool      

NetworkManager Tool

State: disconnected

- Device: eth0 ----------------------------------------------------------------

  Type:              Wired                                                     

  Driver:            sky2                                                      

  State:             disconnected                                              

  Default:           no                                                        

  HW Address:        00:22:64:53:F7:6B                                         

  Capabilities:

    Supported:       yes

    Carrier Detect:  yes

    Speed:           100 Mb/s

  Wired Settings

- Device: wlan0 ----------------------------------------------------------------

  Type:              802.11 WiFi

  Driver:            iwlagn

  State:             unavailable

  Default:           no

  HW Address:        00:21:5D:11:AA:34

  Capabilities:

    Supported:       yes

  Wireless Settings

    WEP Encryption:  yes

    WPA Encryption:  yes

    WPA2 Encryption: yes

  Wireless Access Points
```

I have no clue...

Thank you

----------

## stalker

I found this in the solid ebuild:

# solid/CMakeLists.txt has an add_subdirectory statement that depends on

# networkmanager-0.7, referring to a non-existant directory, restricted to =0.6*

# for now.

I apparently didn't have the USE flag for networkmanager and hence was required to change from version 0.6.6.

I have wired and wireless working. For wireless I just load up the old knetworkmanager and it does it's job till the applet arrives.

----------

## MAGGETTE

I also tried the knetworkmanager, but it doesn't work.

The Networkmanager show activity when I plug/unplug the network but it doesn't try to connect and chage the status to interface disconnected

```
# NetworkManager --no-daemon                      

NetworkManager: <info>  starting...                                 

net.lo            |* status: started

NetworkManager: <info>  eth0: driver is 'sky2'.

NetworkManager: <info>  Found new Ethernet device 'eth0'.

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): exported as /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_00_22_64_53_f7_6b                                                                  

NetworkManager: <info>  wlan0: driver is 'iwlagn'.                              

NetworkManager: <info>  wlan0: driver supports SSID scans (scan_capa 0x01).     

NetworkManager: <info>  Found new 802.11 WiFi device 'wlan0'.                   

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): exported as /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_00_21_5d_11_aa_34                                                                 

NetworkManager: <info>  Trying to start the supplicant...                       

NetworkManager: <info>  Trying to start the system settings daemon...

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): carrier now ON (device state 1)

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): device state change: 1 -> 2

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): preparing device.

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): deactivating device (reason: 2).

NetworkManager: <info>  Setting system hostname to 'localhost.localdomain' (no default device)

-- Error received: Numerical result out of range

-- Original message: type=0x19 length=56 flags=<REQUEST,ACK> sequence-nr=1233268165 pid=4200236

NetworkManager: <WARN>  check_one_route(): (eth0) error -34 returned from rtnl_route_del(): Sucess

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 1 -> 2

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): bringing up device.

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): preparing device.

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): deactivating device (reason: 2).

NetworkManager: supplicant_interface_acquire: assertion `mgr_state == NM_SUPPLICANT_MANAGER_STATE_IDLE' failed

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): device state change: 2 -> 3
```

----------

## stalker

So you haven't tried downgrading networkmanager to 0.6.6? And rebuilding solid without the networkmanager USE flag?

I just mentioned the knetworkmanager because that's how I control wireless without worrying about the USE flag. Wired control works before I even start knetworkmanager.

----------

## Xamindar

 *stalker wrote:*   

> So you haven't tried downgrading networkmanager to 0.6.6? And rebuilding solid without the networkmanager USE flag?
> 
> I just mentioned the knetworkmanager because that's how I control wireless without worrying about the USE flag. Wired control works before I even start knetworkmanager.

 

stalker, nothing you said here makes any sense. Could you please explain a little? Why would we need to turn off the networkmanager use flag to get it to work? that seems backwards.

----------

## stalker

Hmmm, I get that comment sometimes from my friends  :Smile: 

But seriously though, I know it sounds counter intuitive but I'm really just saying what works on my system. Although it does make some sense.  So the note in the ebuild seems to mean that network control in 4.2 is broken. So basically it you turn it off and let something else control it, things should work.

Seeing your message on the other thread, that supports my theory that you want 4.2 to stop controlling it. Give Solid a rebuild without the networkmanager USE flag. And see if you still have a wired network connection when you log in to kde. After that you can start knetworkmanager to get wireless to be controlled too. Let me know how it goes.

----------

## MAGGETTE

I removed the networkmanager flag and so I was able to downgrade to 0.6. Now everything works as before with knetworkmanager. So i will wait some time, probably till kde 4.3 when the networkmanager applet for kde will be released.

thank you

----------

## Xamindar

thanks stalker it seems to be working now. knetworkmanager works a little differently doesn't it? You have to actually click on add new connection to see the wireless in range and set one up. Also, how do I add it to some kind of startup so it loads in the tray next time I launch kde?

----------

## stalker

It works the same way for me. I was using it on 3.5.10 so when I started it up in 4.2 it went a head an connected just fine.

To get it to autostart you just make a symbolic link:

```
ln -s /usr/kde/3.5/bin/knetworkmanager .kde4/Autostart/knetworkmanager
```

Or you could make a script in that directory to load it. In case you might want to delay it's start up.

----------

## lopan

 *stalker wrote:*   

> It works the same way for me. I was using it on 3.5.10 so when I started it up in 4.2 it went a head an connected just fine.
> 
> To get it to autostart you just make a symbolic link:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

The net-misc/networkmanager-0.7.0 is not compatible with the kde-misc/knetworkmanager-0.2.2_p20080528 (Kde 3.5). On Kubuntu (jaunty), the Kde 4.2 work fine with networkmanager-0.7.0 and kde-misc/networkmanager-applet (Kde 4.2), don't need use knetworkmanager (Kde 3.5).

So, on my Gentoo, I cant make to work networkmanager-0.7.0 and kde-misc/networkmanager-applet. The applet not send any configuration to networkmanager. I will look in Kubuntu for something to solve it in Gentoo.

----------

## lopan

 *lopan wrote:*   

>  *stalker wrote:*   It works the same way for me. I was using it on 3.5.10 so when I started it up in 4.2 it went a head an connected just fine.
> 
> To get it to autostart you just make a symbolic link:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I installed the hal-0.5.12, rebuild networkmanager-0.7.0 and rebuild networkmanager-applet. The Kde 4.2 applet for NetworkManager worked after this. Only with root user, but, is necessary a simple adjust on dbus permissions to work with a normal user. See file: /etc/dbus-1/system.d/NetworkManager.conf

But, not is everything ok for me. The applet configure the wireless, but, when it try to lease a DHCP address, I receive a timeout message to lease address trough DHCP. I will try fix it.

----------

